# Rondori in other arts?



## Hawke (Apr 2, 2008)

Greetings and Salutations!

Has anyone seen anything like randori in any other art besides Aikido?

I see other striking arts spar against two maybe even three opponents, but that's it.

Some do an exercise called Bull in the Ring, where students make a huge circle and you go inside the mush pot (center of the circle), but attacks are usually one on one and the attacks come quick.


----------



## tellner (Apr 3, 2008)

Absolutely. Consider Judo. Kano Sensei pretty much invented randori in the modern sense.

If by randori you mean the Aikido version of many-on-one practice the answer is still yes. Most comprehensive martial arts have similar ways of developing the skills and attributes for dealing with a chaotic multiple opponent fight.


----------



## charyuop (Apr 3, 2008)

I have seen videos with similar excercises in Hapkido, Systema e Krav Maga.


----------



## AVKmcc1969 (Apr 3, 2008)

We use Rondori in American Vadha Kempo.  We use a one on one version that starts from on our knees, back to back.  We also use the multiple attacker version from within a circle, standing up.


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Charyuop beat me to it.  I think that the multiple attacker randori that you're talking about is a central element of Krav Maga training.  During my kempo days we also did multiple attacker randori.  As Tellner said, many if not most styles that are worth their salt will have some sort of randori attached to them.  I've always enjoyed randori as it gives me a great chance to work on distancing and awareness.


----------



## Yari (Apr 8, 2008)

Yes, the jujitsu i practice does it, and the Arnis I practice does it to. But I wouldn't call it art related, more a question of the what the teacher preferrs.

/Yari


----------



## Bill Sempf (Apr 8, 2008)

We do a gradual introduction of Randori in my Ninjutsu school, starting with kumi uchi in seiza at 9th kyu and eventually ending with multiple attackers at first kyu.

S


----------



## charyuop (Apr 8, 2008)

Maybe the question is not what art practice this, but the art the include this in a belt test.
Knowing that in Aikido you have to do randori for your BB test means that your study has a certain focus on it and not practicing it once in a while.


----------



## tellner (Apr 8, 2008)

That's assuming you have belts and belt tests. Not everyone does. When something is on the test you'll often see it trained really hard a few weeks before the event and completely ignored afterwards.

A better question is how often and in how much depth is many-on-one training done.


----------

